# How long is wet ZP good



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I wet down and break up ZP for Chloe twice a day. She is also on Orijen puppy. Had to get her off canned as her poo stunk up the whole house and she was going about 6 times per day. So much better now. She will not always eat her dinner. I didn't want it to sit for to long. How long do you all think it is good for once it has been moistened down? 
Thank You


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i dont know the correct answer to this but i wouldnt think i'd want to keep it more than a few hours if it were wet. if she drinks enough water can you just give it to her without wetting it. then you wouldnt have to waste it after you wet it. 
i dont wet mine for my girls, they like drinking water


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

At my house I'd say one minute because it is gone in about 12 seconds! 

Hope she eats better for you! Sweet tiny thing!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Kay i had an idea for Dottie,i give her some chicken but i put Z/P in my food processor so it goes like a powder,i keep that in an air tight container and sprinkle it on her food as well as giving her normal Z/P.She hates the lamb one only likes the fish.
Our cat has it with water on it and we leave it down for about an hour or two


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't feed ZP, but I would assume it would be similar to wet food? Probably iffy after a couple of hours. If she's not interested in it after awhile, could you put it in tupperware in the fridge or something?


----------

